# BSG Viper Mk. VII release date



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I wonder Frank, if you could tell us how far out is the Mk. VII?

Really can't wait for this one.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I wonder Frank, if you could tell us how far out is the Mk. VII?
> 
> Really can't wait for this one.


I second that!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I know that the test shot I built had issues with the height of the landing gear and the fit of the canopy which are being addressed on the final release but I'm not certain how long these corrections take. I'm sure Frank won't release it until everything is perfect.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I can wait until its ready to go, whenever that is.

I have plenty of other builds from Moebius to keep me busy.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Received an e:mail from Moebius regarding an inquiry about the release date.

The reply was simply "June/July".


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:woohoo:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be watching for that viper, as I have one cylon raider and want to get a viper to add to my set, after all I have 2 BSG's, 3 cylon base stars, a cylon raider. BTW has anyone built the BSG that moebuis is liating and how dows it compair to the old B.S.G 's?


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

It's smaller but cooler.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558470012/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558469992/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558469962/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558469938/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5557886171/in/photostream


----------

